# Anxiety and IBS



## Patti g (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank God I found this forum. I'm 67 and just over a week ago experienced a couple of bad stomach cramps completely out of the blue. I thought nothing of it, it happens now and then as I suffer with constipation. The next day I was having niggly pains in my stomach, still no problem. However the pains were persistant over the next few days and I also started to have back pain, and the constipation was followed by diarrhoea. I was going through quite a stressful time, so started to suspect IBS as I had suffered with it when younger. As I hadn't had it for a long time though I did the worse thing and Googled my symptoms. Well, my anxiety went through the roof, I convinced my self I had every sort of worse scenario possible. I couldn't eat or sleep, and was in a terrible state. I phoned my GP for an appointment, but couldn't get anything until next Friday. This morning I tried to get an earlier appointment, but couldn't, however the doctor spoke to me on the phone, and tried to reassure me. I was still not convinced though. Then I found this forum, and after reading other people's experiences realised that my pains lasting over a week were not that uncommon, and backache with IBS was quite common too. I feel much better now, though will still see the GP. My one piece of advice? DO NOT GOOGLE!!!!!


----------



## Dave Kovaleski (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Patti....I can relate.....I have had abdominal pain for 6 months now and have been through the ringer mentally and physically. The internet can be a great source of information and support, but it can also send you mind to the darkest places. See a GI specialist, re kiindle your faith, make healthy lifestyle changes and work with your doctor. Be sure to find a specialist that takes the time to hear your story and doesn't rush out the door!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes u should have a doctor who should here ur story.pls suggest fruits n vegetables for nutrition n weight gain. I had developed ibs because of severe emotional depression n anxiety. I m also new ibs, rite nw on diet control, dairy, oily, free diet. But i can tolerate wheat gluten, i m taking little wheat chapati in lunch. Now m experiencing quite calm, just gas problem n acidity n little constipation,one stool at morning. I m taking homoepathy treatment.


----------



## Androniki (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello Patii, it's a relief that your only cause is anxiety, although anxiety itself is a problem and I hope you can deal with it in time.It seems to me that you have overcome a crisis in your past, you said you had it when you were younger?Perhaps you can try and remember what helped you then and please share with us too, I 'd really like to know too. Have you tried hot water bottle?Good luck!


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

My issues started when life was giving me anxiety and it affected my bowels...and now my bowels give me anxiety that affects my whole life! It's definitely a vicious cycle. Defeating the anxiety is a delicate process, that for me, I'm still in the middle of sorting out. I'm finding it takes therapy, talking with doctors and friends, dietary and medication tweaks, etc. Definitely don't be afraid to seek out help, and ask about anti-depressants, etc to take the edge off.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

yes stressing out of it is not helpful ive found


----------

